# Chickens dumping all over the place.



## Striker (Feb 7, 2012)

How do people let chickens free range if they wont leave the walkways clear? I have been keeping them locked up but with the rain it just made the run more like a muddy mess only a pig would love. So within the last 4 days I have let them run free. I have 5 acres and they want to dump all over the most walked area on the hole property. Anyway to stop this short of caging them again? I do not want to track this waste in my house. I have a 3 month old and a 2 year old child. Any help here for this?


----------



## Karma (Feb 7, 2012)

We put up a fence between the house the coup and the barn that sort of forms an L and keeps them away from the drive/walkways and lawn unless they put in significant effort and go all the way around and so far none have.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 7, 2012)

I fenced off all the back of the house/yard and the dogs cleaned up any that falls there...and they do a _good_ job.  The chickens have their part of the acre to run and I keep the front and side yard for me and guests.


----------



## dianneS (Feb 7, 2012)

I just try not to step in it.  They poop on my driveway, and its easy to see and avoid.  I don't know?  I guess its not that big of a problem for us, we have 14 acres and the chickens spend a good bit of their time in the horse pasture scratching in _their _poops!


----------



## Striker (Feb 7, 2012)

dianneS said:
			
		

> I just try not to step in it.  They poop on my driveway, and its easy to see and avoid.  I don't know?  I guess its not that big of a problem for us, we have 14 acres and the chickens spend a good bit of their time in the horse pasture scratching in _their _poops!


I have rabbits and they are sort of by the back door and the chickens went and scattered the nice neat pile all over the yard so I have to step in that to feed the rabbits now. Thats what drew them and following me in the house. 

I also know not to step in it but from the damage they do in such a short time its easy to see it getting out of control. In 3 feet my lil girl just stepped in two piles. Thats annoying.


----------



## Striker (Feb 7, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> I fenced off all the back of the house/yard and the dogs cleaned up any that falls there...and they do a _good_ job.  The chickens have their part of the acre to run and I keep the front and side yard for me and guests.


Thanks everyone for the input. I am waiting for another  solution though cause a fence is not in the budget and if it was I would not want it anyways. So for now I guess they stay in the run and coop. Its out of control. Too much too fast.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Feb 27, 2012)

Two words for you: Chicken Diaper  

Okay so maybe not. 

I don't have much of a problem with my hens poop, my border collie eats it.  The worst part? She runs over to me right after for kisses.


----------



## elevan (Feb 27, 2012)

Bigger Run
Less Chickens
Fence your yard
Chicken diapers


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall (Feb 27, 2012)

I have had the same problem for years. What the dogs dont get, we hose off- part of the daily chores.

One thing I did learn is to NEVER feed them on, off, or around the deck, or areas I dont want them going. Since I learned that, they learned there is nothing worth going for on the deck, and so, we get far less poop where we dont want it.

We also have a 3 tiered system of wiping mats outside our doors, 3 mats of different textures to ensure all uck is scraped off our shoes, AND we have a NO shoes on in the house policy. We have about 25 free ranging chickens on about 2 acres, and we rarely, if ever, get any chicken poo in our house. And we have BIG chickens- Jersey Giants= GIANT poops! 

Its really not that big a deal, I have kids too- 6 of them. Ages 14, 12, 7, 4, 3, and 4 months. Its really pretty easy to teach them to not wear shoes in the house, so you dont run as much risk of tracking in any poop, and bare feet wash off really easy if poo gets on them (easier than shoes at least!)


----------



## Striker (Feb 27, 2012)

Well my dog took care of the problem. Not the way I would have but its taken care of. Sort of. He got off the chain and ate every last one of them. Stupid dog. Id like to shoot him but I just cant make myself do it. I built him a run but he gets out so I put him on the chain then he broke his collar. Then I wrapped the chain around his neck. Thats no good. He tangles the chain and or slides out of it and thats what he did this time. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 28, 2012)

Get rid of the dog?


----------



## Striker (Feb 28, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> Get rid of the dog?


I need to but have you ever tried to give a dog away in this economy? I actually rescued the last 3 out of a litter. They where in pretty bad shape so I couldnt leave them. He is a pit bull mix. No one that likes dogs like this will want a mix. Second he is grown and people want pups. Ive seen dogs online around here for months that where free. Even pups. To make things worse it looks like my cat was a victim as well. I loved that cat.


----------



## secuono (Feb 29, 2012)

Dog ate the birds? Or he killed them? Or just ate the poop??

Is the walkway shaded and protected from predators? If they don't have a few good places to hide, dust bathe, seek shade and the like, they will stay near the coop or other large building.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 29, 2012)

My solution: Chase them out of the areas that you don't want them. They are not allowed on the driveway here (yes it is dirt, but that only makes the poops harder to see). I see them on the driveway, they get herded off (hint: it is easier if you get a small stick, don't hit them with it, but use it like an arm extension when herding). No exceptions!!


----------



## Striker (Feb 29, 2012)

We have some good news. Found the cat. Found one dead chicken out of the 6 we had so I guess he just killed them and dragged them off into the woods. So I guess we need more chickens. I really was getting fed up with them but we never let them run in the summer to see how much they helped cut down on the ticks. Just wish I didn't have to start over now. Part of me wants to just give up and use the coupe for storage. Bet ill just start over with 6 more hens.


----------



## Beekissed (Feb 29, 2012)

We have very decisive ways of getting rid of dogs that are unruly and eat poultry out here in the boonies...and those ways don't depend on finding a new home for him.


----------



## Striker (Mar 1, 2012)

Beekissed said:
			
		

> We have very decisive ways of getting rid of dogs that are unruly and eat poultry out here in the boonies...and those ways don't depend on finding a new home for him.


Think I have just the tools for what you speak of. Only the wife is on me about that one. She even took over the feeding for the animals we have left. Only she could get the new horse collar on him but has yet to get him on the chain! He just runs off or hides in his dog house. Id like to dig a hole, but its not worth fighting over.


----------

